# track ?



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

hey guys I got a oval track that was part of a traveling show. it has be neglected and left out in the rain. the track surface wood is all bubbled up. is there any hope in saving this track?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

pics would help


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

if it's mdf I would think not, once moisture gets in then it will act like a sponge, it tends to expand and then becomes very brittle.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nope.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

It depends on how bad the surface is and how much work your wanting to put back into it......I've seen 1:24 scale tracks brought back with a belt sander and elbow greese.

Any good quality pics?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

this thing is bubbled up pretty bad over 1/2 inch in spots. it was given to us so atleast we didn't spend money on it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If it's bubbled it's gone!!!  Save the rails if possible and try to re-rout it, depending on what the rails are made from. Rout it a few inches shorter in length, just to make sure the rails will be long enough. Just a thought...RM


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Never say never, particularly if you’re willing to give your time for free.

There are several things to consider/loot at before throwing it he towel.....what type of rail, braid, tape is being used to make contact? Is the rail area or guide slot swollen (not good)…..Maybe the swelling only effects the corners and "track surface" (Not so bad). What is the track surface made of MDF, Particle board, fine grade particle, is the surface laminated, painted, raw etc. Where it is swollen, what is the damage…..swollen only or is it already dried out and falling apart?

Shoot some pics and post them here or mail them to me………I hate to see a potentially good track go to waste.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Google "West Epoxy "systems. 

These guys make epoxy for the boat industry. There are some good videos on how to repair water damaged wood. 
You could sand the bubbled area level and soak in some epoxy. The epoxy will help stabilize the wood. When that is cured sand it smooth and paint over.
Course if the area where the power rails are bubbled , that may be harder.

Cheers Ted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Heck, paint it a sandy brown and make a off-road truck racing track out of it!


----------

